# Poop Toilet Paper in the Trash?



## ZoeyKaspian

Apparently, my fiance's son's grandma and grandpa's house, you have to throw toilet paper in the trash can because their whole plumbing system is messed up. I am not sure how it works where they are living now (with my fiance's son's brother's grandpa), but when he comes here, even though, we've explained to him that this isn't his grandma and grandpa's, he still insists on putting toilet paper that he's wiped his butt with in the trash can instead of the toilet. At first, my fiance would get onto him for it and explain, but it's gotten to the point where no one says anything anymore. It honestly grosses me out, though. I was wondering if anyone of you have any experience with a situation like this? He is six and his brother is eight. His brother doesn't do this, only he does.


----------



## greenbeans12

I would continue to remind him when he is at your house. If you see him walking to the bathroom follow him, wait outside the door, and check and see if he flushed it down the toilet or put the paper in the trash.


----------



## nobump

We have good plumbing in the ul. But when we in abroad you need to put paper in the bin after going. But it is so natural just to put it in the toilet it's easy to do that by mistake. I am sure it's the same in reverse and as he's only six I think it must be harder as he has learnt to do it one way. How about you make a sign or something that you can put in his view while he is sitting. This is what they have abroad to try and remind people.


----------



## Rachel_C

Why not get a few little bags (maybe some old shopping bags or nappy sacks) and leave them next to the loo roll for if he does insist on putting it in the bin? I wouldn't put used loo roll in the bin, but then I wouldn't put a dirty nappy in the bin either - it's just the same thing really and loads of people throw nappies away. The extra step of putting it in a bag might convince him it's just easier to flush it!


----------



## CandyDay

What about removing the garbage can when he is there till he gets used to it. It's probably just habit for him to do it and he doesn't think about it. Maybe after a few days of that he will remember to put it in the toilet.


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

CandyDay said:


> What about removing the garbage can when he is there till he gets used to it. It's probably just habit for him to do it and he doesn't think about it. Maybe after a few days of that he will remember to put it in the toilet.

This is a good idea! :) Thank you.


----------

